# Blacksmithing and Bladesmithing



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I’m an American Blacksmith and Bladesmith living in the Arkansas Ozark Mountains.
Currently I’m focused more on my knives than other forged items. If anyone is interested in an heirloom quality, American Made Knife or other items feel free to contact me. All Items hand made by me and are priced individually.
Here’s a few examples of my past work.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Beautiful work! Could you ballpark me a price on an about 4" blade paring knife? I can send half down as deposit.

Mon (or maybe we should go private?)


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> Beautiful work! Could you ballpark me a price on an about 4" blade paring knife? I can send half down as deposit.
> 
> Mon (or maybe we should go private?)


 You’re welcome to message me privately to discuss the details of what you are looking for.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

What is your turn around time from start to finish?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> What is your turn around time from start to finish?


It varies depending upon the complexity of the knife, availability of materials and my health/ personal life at the time. 
I’ll always discuss the details of what to expect with each person considering purchasing a knife “if” it’s a special order situation.
I very rarely take special orders these days and much prefer to just make whatever I am inspired to make…. Doing so makes for a less stressful life.


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Some incredible work!!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

siberian1 said:


> Some incredible work!!


Thank you.


----------



## bubba42 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> View attachment 103864
> View attachment 103867
> 
> View attachment 103866
> ...


Beautiful work - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

bubba42 said:


> Beautiful work - thanks for sharing!


Thank you!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Your knives are very pretty. Is that top one Damascus?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Pony said:


> Your knives are very pretty. Is that top one Damascus?


Yes, it’s from a billet of steel that I made while teaching a class a couple of years ago.


----------



## NomadicPrepper (10 mo ago)

Beautiful work! very high quality, I especially like the one with the Valknut on it


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

NomadicPrepper said:


> Beautiful work! very high quality, I especially like the one with the Valknut on it


Thank you, it’s my current Maker’s Mark.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Thank you, it’s my current Maker’s Mark.


That's cool I'm from a town called Woden.


----------



## Possam (11 mo ago)

Are you on Etsy? Nice work! Looking for a smaller nesmuk style personally.
Do you think you could do a fixed blade forage/harvesting type blade?
As for blacksmithing, do you do handles for doors or anything like that?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Possam said:


> Are you on Etsy? Nice work! Looking for a smaller nesmuk style personally.
> Do you think you could do a fixed blade forage/harvesting type blade?
> As for blacksmithing, do you do handles for doors or anything like that?


I am not on Etsy, but yes I can make door handles, Nessmuck knives etc.


----------



## raymondtrey50 (7 mo ago)

Very beautiful work


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

raymondtrey50 said:


> Very beautiful work


Thank you


----------



## Raffo (May 30, 2015)

I wonder how I can get prices and if you get credit cards


----------



## Raffo (May 30, 2015)

Love them


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Raffo said:


> I wonder how I can get prices and if you get credit cards


Well, you could ask.


----------

